# Doing an oil change on a friend's '07 Beetle 2.5 this weekend and have a few questions.



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

First off, yes I did search, but I didn't find definitive answers to my questions.








1) AMSOIL 5w40 European car formula. It is VW 502.00 spec, but not listed in the FAQ as a compatible oil. Is it?
2) Is the capacity 6.3 quarts? Closest I could get to an answer in here was "Is it 6.3?" "Meh, 6 will be fine."
3) Will my 24v VR6 filter housing socket work on the 2.5's housing?
4)Any other special tools I'll need or "tips" you can offer?
TIA


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Doing an oil change on a friend's '07 Beetle 2.5 this weekend a ... (rabbitgtibbar)*

Going off of the Volkswagen Spec sheet it says:
Enigne Oil (with filter) 
6.3qt 
Not sure the answer to your other questions


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Doing an oil change on a friend's '07 Beetle 2.5 this weekend a ... (Garone)*

w00t, one down.


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Doing an oil change on a friend's '07 Beetle 2.5 this weekend a ... (rabbitgtibbar)*

Check out these too
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3654321
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2945235
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2570457


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Doing an oil change on a friend's '07 Beetle 2.5 this weekend a ... (rabbitgtibbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitgtibbar* »_First off, yes I did search, but I didn't find definitive answers to my questions.








1) AMSOIL 5w40 European car formula. It is VW 502.00 spec, but not listed in the FAQ as a compatible oil. Is it?
2) Is the capacity 6.3 quarts? Closest I could get to an answer in here was "Is it 6.3?" "Meh, 6 will be fine."
3) Will my 24v VR6 filter housing socket work on the 2.5's housing?
4)Any other special tools I'll need or "tips" you can offer?
TIA










Answers:
1. No
2. Don't know - see owners manual
3. Not sure
4. Yes - different filter deal on 2.5 compared to VR6


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Doing an oil change on a friend's '07 Beetle 2.5 this weekend a ... (TechMeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechMeister* »_

Answers:
1. No
2. Don't know - see owners manual
3. Not sure
4. Yes - different filter deal on 2.5 compared to VR6

1) Even though it's VW 502.00 spec?








2) & 3) Not very helpful for a man calling himself the "TechMeister" now is it?







Also, as stated, it's not my car so I don't have access to the OM. I'm just trying to get all my ducks in a row before Saturday.








4) I don't know what you mean by "filter deal". If you are saying it's a different filter, well I figured that was a given (and I'm not sure where I said otherwise). If you are saying it takes a different socket, then what's up with the answer to 3)?


_Modified by rabbitgtibbar at 11:24 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## pdi192 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Doing an oil change on a friend's '07 Beetle 2.5 this weekend a ... (rabbitgtibbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitgtibbar* »_First off, yes I did search, but I didn't find definitive answers to my questions.








1) AMSOIL 5w40 European car formula. It is VW 502.00 spec, but not listed in the FAQ as a compatible oil. Is it?
2) Is the capacity 6.3 quarts? Closest I could get to an answer in here was "Is it 6.3?" "Meh, 6 will be fine."
3) Will my 24v VR6 filter housing socket work on the 2.5's housing?
4)Any other special tools I'll need or "tips" you can offer?
TIA









1) Not sure, but I read that if it's 502.00 then it's fine to use.
2) The capacity is 6.3 quarts but the first oil change I did I put in the 6.3 and the dipstick showed the oil level a little bit over max. I did my second one with just 6 quarts and it was right where it should be so I would recommend using just 6 quarts.
3) No the vr6 socket will not work, you need a large adjustable wrench or a specific filter housing removal tool to take it out.
4) There is a drain plug in the filter housing so you can drain all the oil prior to removing it. Other than that, it's similar to any other oil change.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Doing an oil change on a friend's '07 Beetle 2.5 this weekend a ... (pdi192)*

Keep in mind that Amsoil "claims" that their oil is 502.00 and 503.01, however, they've never put their oil through a certification process, and as such, VW doesn't have to honor any engine related warranty claims if your engine goes Tango Uniform. Personally I wouldn't touch the stuff.
The flip side is that Mobil 1 and Castrol both have oils on the market that are _certified_ meet 502.00 (and even the much more stringent 503.01 oil spec), consider the following:
- Mobil 1 0W-40 (502.00 and 503.01)
- Castrol Syntec 0W-30 (502.00 and 503.01)
- Castrol Syntec 5W-40 (502.00)


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Doing an oil change on a friend's '07 Beetle 2.5 this weekend a ... (shipo)*

2302.c disagrees with you (and VW dealers), but it's moot anyway. I used Castrol.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Doing an oil change on a friend's '07 Beetle 2.5 this weekend a ... (rabbitgtibbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitgtibbar* »_2302.c disagrees with you (and VW dealers), but it's moot anyway. I used Castrol.

While I have no idea who or what 2302.c is, it doesn't matter whether he/she/it agrees with me or not, check it out for yourself, it isn't exactly a national secret. The truth is that Amsoil HAS NOT certified their oil as meeting ANY VW/Audi standard, and as such, their oil does not show up on any VW or Audi "compatibility chart" for oil.
Which Castrol did you use, the 0W-30 (Group IV oil) or the 5W-40 (Group III oil)?


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Doing an oil change on a friend's '07 Beetle 2.5 this weekend a ... (shipo)*

It refers to a section of the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act. Specifically the one that states that if the manufacturer won't provide a part for free, they can't mandate its use in order to keep the warranty intact.
Sure, the dealer (and the manufacturer) will *tell* you it voids the warranty, and most folks will believe it out of ignorance; but the reality is that the onus is on the manufacturer to *prove* that it caused the failure. Simply stating it to be true does not proof make. They know that, even with the folks who know their rights, stalling long enough (and the possibility of a drawn out and expensive legal battle) is usually all it takes to make someone give up.
/5w40, as that is the prescribed weight


----------

